# Public Places?



## Toby (Apr 30, 2011)

I haven't been able to find any thread with this, but Im sorry if there is. So the question is has anything interesting happened to you while solving in public (i.e. school, work, grocery store).

Today, I brought out my rubiks cube to have fun before school started. Im nothing amazing. My RECORD is 1 min 18 seconds, so thats go to say something. anyway, people started to come into the class and were just staring at me solve, scramble, solve, scramble... All of the sudden, I found the whole class just staring at me speedsolving, and when I finished my last speed solve, the whole class was cheering, EVERBODY. Even the teacher. I guess people are easily amused....


----------



## squablo (Apr 30, 2011)

yeah, this happens to me all the time when i cube in school, outside, ect... not to the extent of cheering but i always get stares


----------



## Jostle (Apr 30, 2011)

My school adapted, I got some people into cubing and people seem to adjust to it. Cubing is banned in every class, though.


----------



## Vinny (Apr 30, 2011)

There's a kid that watches me the whole bus ride... Kinda creepy.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 30, 2011)

Me it is kinda the opposite at school. Most people are just really annoyed when I cube and they want me to stop


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think I've ever "annoyed" a group of people watching me cube. Like the OP it gets too much (unwanted) attention than it should when I cube at school/at a bus stop/on a train etc. I've had people video tape me doing solves without me knowing.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> I don't think I've ever "annoyed" a group of people watching me cube. Like the OP it gets too much (unwanted) attention than it should when I cube at school/at a bus stop/on a train etc.* I've had people video tape me doing solves without me knowing.*


 
Than how do you know this???


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 30, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Than how do you know this???


Because I found out afterwards. One guy on a train did that and then he found my name on facebook and showed me the video. Kinda creepy.


Spoiler



[facebook]109951372399586[/facebook]


----------



## NeedReality (Apr 30, 2011)

When I first started this happened to me a bunch in school (I even got extra credit/candy from some teachers, oddly enough). However, shortly after I taught a few people, cubing caught on quite rapidly at my school, so now it is pretty commonplace to see someone solving a cube, albeit not extremely fast. It's easy to forget that before we all learned we would be just as shocked/fascinated as them if we saw someone solving a Rubik's Cube.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 30, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> [facebook]109951372399586[/facebook]



Video Unavailable


----------



## Andreaillest (Apr 30, 2011)

I usually don't mind some of the attention. Of course, if it ever gets out of hand, then I'll start too feel uncomfortable. I don't mind people timing me or whatever, but if someone started filming me without my knowledge I would be immensely creeped out.


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 30, 2011)

Toby said:


> I guess people are easily amused....



It's only easy for you. Most people show at least a hint of interest or care when they see for the first time.


----------



## ianography (Apr 30, 2011)

Andreaillest said:


> I usually don't mind some of the attention. Of course, if it ever gets out of hand, then I'll start too feel uncomfortable. I don't mind people timing me or whatever, but if someone started filming me without my knowledge I would be immensely creeped out.


 
Same.

In an airport, I was solving my cube, nothing else to do. Then some guy (he seemed really nice) is watching me, smiling, but I think that I had frowned back at him. I kinda feel like a jerk now


----------



## gbcuber (Apr 30, 2011)

I was solving my 3x3 and 4x4 in an airport and had an entire girls hockey team swarm and start watching, actually that was about 2 and a half weeks ago


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never cubed outside of my house or a competition. 

Wait wait, I was carrying it around while at some stores on the deck of my hotel at the beach last year. I was just doing sune U' antisune U ccw u perm and some lady was like


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 30, 2011)

Well, when I averaged like 1:30 and was like, 11, I was at the mall with my family. There was some guy trying to solve it in his little stall in the middle of the walkway. My older sister made me solve it for him. Then he told me to show it to the girl who works in the other station next to his. So I went and she was really happy and impressed. Then she said "Wow, you're going to be smart when you grow up", and I was like

*slap* B****! I already am smart.


----------



## asportking (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't know how, but I brought my 3x3 into high school for only one day, and now like everybody knows about it. I was getting off the bus the other day, and some little 1st grader pointed at me and said "he's that guy that can solve a rubik's cube!" Another time, I was solving my v-7 at an airport, and EVERYBODY started watching me (it wasn't that busy, but there were still about 50-100 people). But I could only see them watching out of the corner of my eye; everytime I looked up, like half the people would just start pretending to look away (most of them failed pretty bad at doing this).


----------



## pi.cubed (Apr 30, 2011)

I never cube at school or near anyone I know. I can't stand the staring and annoying comments. I'll cube in a bus with complete strangers, becuase they are less likely to comment. It's better when I pyraminx though, becuase the people around don't know what it is and won't start staring or commenting.


----------



## Morley (Apr 30, 2011)

I used to bring my cube to school all the time, and I would randomly get asked to solve it. I have also had people bring their cubes to school and have me solve them for them.

I've had a group of people come up to me and ask to take a video.

Once I had to give a demonstration speech so I chose to show how to solve a rubik's cube. I just did each step of a petrus solve and gave a brief explanation of what was happening as I did it. After the last layer everyone freaked out and burst into applause.


----------



## kdicem (Apr 30, 2011)

A couple of kids in my school were cubing already, but they only knew LBL. So when I solved it under 30 seconds everyone was amazed and i got people asking me to show them. Kind of annoying after a while.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

I was cubing during recess in front of a few kids.
They commented "like a boss" because I was cubing *One Handed*.

If one handed cubing was a women, I would just...........................................
lol nevermind.


----------



## Toby (Apr 30, 2011)

^^
What the hell? Lol


----------



## Hershey (Apr 30, 2011)

OH cubing in school.
Kids call me a boss.

Anything else I need to explain?


----------



## emolover (Apr 30, 2011)

Even after 1.5 years of this at schoil is still crowds of people that just stare in amazement even if they have seen me solve it a hundred times.

And I have gotten 15+ people into cubing.


----------



## Samania (Apr 30, 2011)

At first it was pretty cool with a new group of people being amazed. but now they get used to me bringing a cube and just cubing. Sometimes they get mind blown when I bring a new cube that they've never seen before. They call my gear cube the "godly cube"


----------



## gundamslicer (Apr 30, 2011)

omg people are telling me to buy cubea for them since i brought them to school


----------



## EricReese (Apr 30, 2011)

*Pull into parking space at college
*Looks at time and realizes I have time for a few solves before I have to get out to go to class
*Takes out cube and solves it once
*Hears a noise, and looks up to see a black guy I've never seen before smash his face into my window. He was previously talking with his girlfriend
*Black guy goes "OH S*** (nword), DID YOU JUST SOLVE THAT?"

"Uh, yea"
*Girlfriend says "shh you're yelling, its drawing attention"
"BUT THIS N**** JUST SOLVED THE CUBE, I SAW IT

Kind of embarassing


----------



## IamWEB (Apr 30, 2011)

^Sounds like fun :3.


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 30, 2011)

Last week, out in front of Wal Mart at midnight, sitting in my car, waiting for my daughter to get done whatever they do at midnight at walmart... anyway, I keep a cube in the center compartment, so I turned on the interior light and did about 10 mins of solves. Look up to see security coming over to the car, so I get out. Guy starts laughing right away, I guess they had me on camera, and thought I was a pervert, and "wouldn't have imagined in 100 years" that I was just solving a cube over and over. So word to the wise...._they're watching you._ 

Daughter hasn't said anything, so I guess they didn't make a big deal out of it. I guess I'm lucky as he said they talked about just calling the cops on me.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 30, 2011)

Cubing on the subway. Some guy starts filming me and says something like "Wow! In seconds! This could be the world record!" or something like that (my sister was there with me and she's taking spanish classes). I average ~27


----------



## F15HB41T (Apr 30, 2011)

I always bring my cube to school, and when I first started cubing, I always got people watching me, asking how I did that. Now people just know me for it, so it isn't a big deal. I have also had about 4 people video tape me. 

I have brought my cube to other public places, but havn't had any really wierd experiences


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Apr 30, 2011)

I cube on the train, and sometimes get comments. A few weeks ago I had just finished solving a gigaminx and someone said, "you've solved that before, haven't you?" (I'm sub-14 and didn't react when I was finished). I was kinda stunned to get a sensible comment from a non-cuber, although I do usually get nice comments. And now, several randoms have seen a gigaminx and heard what it's called, which is fun.


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 30, 2011)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> I cube on the train, and sometimes get comments. A few weeks ago I had just finished solving a gigaminx and someone said, "you've solved that before, haven't you?" (I'm sub-14 and didn't react when I was finished). I was kinda stunned to get a sensible comment from a non-cuber, although I do usually get nice comments. And now, several randoms have seen a gigaminx and heard what it's called, which is fun.


 
Well I'm just going to say that solving a gigaminx in less than 14 seconds would have impressed me too.


----------



## RyanO (Apr 30, 2011)

It's really funny when you notice people trying to be sneaky about taking a video of you without asking. There was a girl on the train that was pretending to be on the phone, but the red light gave away that she was recording, lol. She eventually got up the nerve to talk to me and ask if she could take a video, but I didn't tell her that I knew she was already filming me.


----------



## antoineccantin (Apr 30, 2011)

Squishypants said:


> Well I'm just going to say that solving a gigaminx in less than 14 seconds would have impressed me too.


 
He meant 14 minutes, I think.


----------



## uberCuber (May 1, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> He meant 14 minutes, I think.


 
He was being sarcastic, I think.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 1, 2011)

2 years ago I was on a train doing 2x2 and there was some group of random kids (looked about 11 years old-ish) and most of them were staring at me for about half an hour, even though I stopped cubing about 29 minutes before they stopped staring.



Also, someone was at my house a few days ago and they told me to do a solve, so I did, and it was quite slow (probably like 19ish). Their reaction: "Wow! 36 seconds!". Me (thinking): lern2count :fp

Then another person came back the next day and said "*other persons name here* told me that you fixed it in about 8 seconds yesterday! It takes me 8 months..."



I took my majick to school to show some noob how to solve it, and some other noob took it and cut it in half so we could "have half each".


----------



## Tall5001 (May 1, 2011)

Well today me and bobo11420 met Shaycarl and katilette at the Denver meet up before they went to the james blunt show! and we wanted to show him and then he took out his camera and we will be on the vlog for shaytards tomorrow! thats interesting right?


----------



## timeless (May 1, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> Well today me and bobo11420 met Shaycarl and katilette at the Denver meet up before they went to the james blunt show! and we wanted to show him and then he took out his camera and we will be on the vlog for shaytards tomorrow! thats interesting right?


 
wow was he in disguise cuz he is a famous guy


----------



## satellitedanny (May 1, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> omg people are telling me to buy cubea for them since i brought them to school


 
lol sell dianshengs or ghosthand to them for just a little cheaper than the storebought cubes in your area; the SB cubes in Quebec are like 9.99, so I sell the Dianshengs or Ghosthands for 8$! The more I cube in public, the more sales I get and the more sales I get, the more money I get for cubesmith orders and other stuff!


----------



## goflb (May 1, 2011)

lol i try to ignore stares by looking down or taking out something else instead.

just wondering, has anyone tried cubing in a public toilet cubicle? i was tempted to before but nay, it seemed a bit overboard.


----------



## dingleb115 (May 3, 2011)

I always carry my miniature rubik's in my pocket and sometimes I solve it on the toilet. I have even done it in a public stall. It didn't seem that overboard.


----------

